# Favorite ACNH Youtubers



## Kg1595 (Sep 12, 2021)

Does anybody have a good ACNH Youtube channel they like?  Do you watch mainly news-oriented or gameplay-oriented channels?

I watch several, but most of them are more news-oriented than gameplay-focused.  I enjoy Zach at *Switchforce*, even if his thumbnails are bit clickbaity— he is usually very good at getting the latest news out quickly, and he has a passion for the game, which makes him fun to watch.  Plus, he has a good understanding of Nintendo, and I appreciate commentary that grasps the business-end of gaming.  *Crossing Channel *and *Mayor Mori* are also good, solid channels, albeit a little slower to get up the latest news.  They are at least more grounded on predictions, and vet their info a bit more than some other Youtubers.

*Koramora* is fantastic with putting in the legwork and analyzing the data, which I enjoy because then you can really understand the mechanics of the game.  I also check in with Pat at *Ninentalk* from time to time, but lately, he has focused more on gameplay vids, which I don’t personally enjoy (I have no patience watching someone else play).  I will say that his new Halloween-themed island has some cool ideas. 

What about you: do you enjoy watching ACNH on Youtube/Twitch?


----------



## bestfriendsally (Sep 12, 2021)

i like watching froggycrossing, tiger, mori crossing, mushroomgames, kyuubicrossing, lex play, consolecaito & kinoto on youtube


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 12, 2021)

I like a few, but I _won’t_ mention certain ones. I like Chase Crossing. His island tours are always fun to watch.


----------



## Dracule (Sep 12, 2021)

I’m subscribed to these AC Youtubers:

- Mori Crossing
- mischa crossing
- Katie on Calla Cove
- Kyuubi Crossing
- Lex Play
- sea
- Toffee
- Tania - Heath Horizons
- tinylibrarys

All of the ACNH channels here are mainly gameplay-oriented/island inspo. It’s what I like to watch anyways, since I’m not really into news channels.

Personally, my favorites are Katie on Calla Cove and Toffee. I tend to watch their videos more than the others. Plus, they’re much more consistent with their upload schedules. I do really like Mori Crossing though, especially cus she tends to do Japanese-style builds and it’s different than the other Youtubers I’m subscribed to.


----------



## Bk1234 (Sep 12, 2021)

*nico gaming *is one of my favorites. She’s so sweet and genuine. It’s just nice hearing her talk with so much joy.


----------



## bebebese (Sep 12, 2021)

They're not totally AC focused but I like Etce for gameplay and Protendo for commentary/predictions. Liss the Lass/finessecrossgrl on twitch has nice gameplay and build videos.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 12, 2021)

I watch mostly YouTubers that feature gameplay and occasionally news.Here's a few that I like:

-Simply Press Start
-Coffee Girl Gaming
-Kang Gaming
-Billie Jane
-Cinnamilla
-Kay Daisy


----------



## Vintage Viola (Sep 12, 2021)

I like *Nintentalk*, *AustinJohn Plays*, and *Chase Crossing*. The later is the only one that really posts _solely_ Animal Crossing content, so not sure how much the other two count. Out of the three, I prefer AustinJohn. I wish he’d play more, but it’s been months (last I saw anyhow). He seems more like a Pokémon guy though, so I can’t be too surprised lol.


----------



## NicksFixed (Sep 12, 2021)

I like KayDaisy for chill gameplay videos, and the Haken podcast ... I gave up on Switchforce and MayorMori a long time ago ...


----------



## ayeeprill (Sep 12, 2021)

I like Nintentalk, Starry Night Crossing, froggycrossing, Tiger, consolecaito, and Lex Play


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 13, 2021)

These are my top ACNH YouTubers:

- Lex Plays
- Toffee
- Katie on Calla Cove
- Fleurs Crossing


----------



## Coolio15 (Sep 13, 2021)

Not as much AC content anymore, but I really enjoy *theamandafiles's *videos. She brings her town and her villagers to life and is just a really funny person in general.


----------



## neoratz (Sep 13, 2021)

i like jvgsjeff's videos, i think theyre really charming! it's wild how long he's been doing animal crossing vids and you can feel the passion hes got for the series. he's on this forum too B]


----------



## Airysuit (Sep 13, 2021)

ChuyPlaysNintendo is the best! It even has a weekly podcast Haken all around animal crossing and it's so great! 
I'm surprised no-one mentioned him yet


----------



## NicksFixed (Sep 13, 2021)

airysuit said:


> ChuyPlaysNintendo is the best! It even has a weekly podcast Haken all around animal crossing and it's so great!
> I'm surprised no-one mentioned him yet


I did


----------



## VexTheHex (Sep 13, 2021)

I enjoy Kaydaisy, the only one I really watch for and look forward to. She is calm, collected, and feels real. She enjoys some of the super popular villagers but also takes in some more off the grid picks which is appreciated. 

 I been watching/skipping around Nintentalk's recent Halloween build. Same goes for Kinoto and her Swamp build. They both create some really awesome stuff, though I skip through it cause the process is long.

 Froggycrossing is pretty good, haven't watched any of her stuff though in awhile. Was happy she got best frog boy Henry on her birthday though. 

 Switchforce won me over some when he stood his ground against Nintentalk and especially Abdallahsmash026 during the ACNH talk on updates back in the past. The later just rubbed me wrong with how he presented his predictions in a way that was more talking down to those hoping for Sanrio (I think it was the Sanrio villagers) and was happy to see Switchforce ended up right. However, his videos are full of click bait to the point I ignore them now after falling for them a couple times thinking something got announced.

 I watch some random villager hunts, but unfortunately most of them have the same personality and same dreamies. OMGOSH I want Merry, Rosie, Tangy, or some other super common and generic female cat. Eww, it's a villager that isn't the OMGOSH cuteness. How gross. I really want this super popular cat villager, will I ever find her? I feel like there is at least 20 of those going on to the point they all melted together into one personality. Nothing against any of them as solos though, it's just got to the point I can almost predict every word they are going to say cause it's the same herd mentality at times.


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 13, 2021)

Switchforce is completely unwatchable. I watched ZackScottGame's first couple videos before I got my own copy last March, but otherwise I don't really watch that many ACNH YTers. I do use GameChannelz to see villager homes in detail, though


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 13, 2021)

airysuit said:


> ChuyPlaysNintendo is the best! It even has a weekly podcast Haken all around animal crossing and it's so great!
> I'm surprised no-one mentioned him yet



I love that podcast!!  I look forward to it every week. I like to listen to it when I play ACNH


----------



## smug villager (Sep 13, 2021)

I don't usually watch ACNH YouTubers but I've been checking out a lot of Lex Play videos lately for island inspo.


----------



## maria110 (Sep 13, 2021)

I don't watch much YouTube but I follow YouTuber horrible_gaming on Insta and I like her style.  She does more modding than I would ever want to do but I like her city core islands a lot.  She does amazing things with forced perspective and uses items in surprising ways.


----------



## jiny (Sep 18, 2021)

billie jane  she seems so genuine i love her so much and i love watching her videos they make me so happy


----------



## Stikki (Sep 19, 2021)

I liked Mayor Mori til he went all clickbait


----------



## Telula (Sep 19, 2021)

I've been watching Lex Plays a lot lately.


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 19, 2021)

Tagbacktv is my favorite, he's hilarious! His videos are so fun to watch, even non game related ones. Switchforce is too clickbaity now. I used to really like abdallahsmash but he spends too much time promoting his online shop/asking for likes and subscriptions(this is on every video he posts).


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 19, 2021)

I really don't follow any famous streamers for any games or anything tbh, but whenever I do check on YT for information, a tutorial or something of the such I always see NH vids trending with the 'famous streamers' being super click-baity.

Brewster will be back in September!?
Tom Nook Murdered me!?
Boba tea = Boba Fett!?


----------



## worldstraveller (Oct 22, 2021)

My favourites are Crossing Channel, Mayor Mori and Koramora, Crossing Channel is a special favourite, because I am more of a news and grounded observations and predictions kind of person, I follow on instagram too.


----------



## Seelie (Oct 22, 2021)

I watch a few of the Youtubers that have already been mentioned in the thread, but shoutout to RyanFTW and Samioni, who are two of my favorites.  RyanFTW is in the process of making an all-koala island, which I think is cute and a nice change from the "popular" villager hunts, and did a lot of very calm 5am island designing videos, and Samioni has this super cute storyline with her island villager characters, has really neat and non-traditional builds, and does cute competitions between her villagers.


----------



## Pig-Pen (Oct 22, 2021)

I usually watch switchforce, nintentalk......lex plays..........


----------



## SoftCrowbar (Oct 22, 2021)

I don’t watch much ACNH content on YouTube, but I have enjoyed consolecaito and あいにやん!


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Oct 22, 2021)

Aw nobody's mentioned dagnel. I like him, he does interesting challenges and such. 

More of a creative thing, but I love the short films by Evil Imp. Very artistically made.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 22, 2021)

I like:
- Mayor Mori
- Crossing Channel
- Katie on Cella Cove
The top 2 seem similar at first, their vibes and accent are the same, but very different channels indeed. They do tons of tips, hidden details, "tricks", etc.
Katie does island DA tours of all types of themes, highly recommend.


----------



## Sansy (Oct 22, 2021)

BigBadButterfree said:


> Aw nobody's mentioned dagnel. I like him, he does interesting challenges and such.
> 
> More of a creative thing, but I love the short films by Evil Imp. Very artistically made.


I just discovered Dagnel's channel, it's really good! His channel is a bit different from a lot of the others because of the challenges he does, but he also had some really interesting videos about rare events and rare dialogue that you won't see in normal AC gameplay.

I've pretty much watched all the channels everyone else has mentioned so I can't really add much.... KK Clue has some really neat videos about modding ACNH with custom villagers. Some of their videos got copyright strikes and were removed, which is a shame, but there are still a few up there that I think are a fun watch.


----------



## Junalt (Oct 22, 2021)

I like Nintentalk for his positive good vibes. Mayor Mori, Crossing Channel are also okay. On the other hand, SwitchForce imo has the most clickbait titles and thumbnails that border on misformation. He also advertised a sponsorship for an NFT in one of his recent videos which was really weird. He does have some good info but it’s buried under a lot of clickbait.


----------



## Khrizantema (Oct 22, 2021)

Though I don't watch many animal crossing youtubers, I do find myself watching the occasional speed build and island showcase! I'll definitely have to look around at the ones that were mentioned here, though.

I do remember that I once watched Mori Crossing a while ago! I haven't seen their newer content though, which I feel would be something I should check!


----------



## Khaelis (Oct 22, 2021)

Tiger, Koramora and Mayor Mori are the ones I normally watch. I'll watch Dagnel on occasion.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Oct 22, 2021)

Can’t say for sure. I dislike Switchforce bc he’s extremely clickbaity (and obviously doing so for more subs/likes/etc) but also bc he’s basically just repeating stuff from Reddit and this forum.


----------



## Red Dust (Oct 22, 2021)

Mayor Mori is my favourite and I like Crossing Channel too because they're both extremely to the point with their videos and never bloat a video to get to that 10 minute mark. Long intros about things I didn't click on the video for are something I hate.

For people that play the game I really like Izzieirl for her villager hunts although she is less frequent now and not purely an AC YouTuber.

Also add me to the 'SwitchForce is an annoying clickbaiter' crew. I don't like his vibe in general anyway and haven't opened any of his videos in forever.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 22, 2021)

Junalt said:


> I like Nintentalk for his positive good vibes. Mayor Mori, Crossing Channel are also okay. On the other hand, SwitchForce imo has the most clickbait titles and thumbnails that border on misformation. He also advertised a sponsorship for an NFT in one of his recent videos which was really weird. He does have some good info but it’s buried under a lot of clickbait.


This sums up how I feel about SwitchForce. I don't dislike him, and I even like him a bit as a Youtuber, but the way he spreads information is as if he's an insider of Nintendo. He always sounds so sure and doesn't give the vibe of "I could be wrong / This isn't confirmed yet / here's my soft theory". He literally talks AT the audience with authoritatively with his info. That's not to say he's bad or a nay, but that's a major flaw in his channel that I always seem to notice.


----------



## moon_child (Oct 22, 2021)

I watch Mayor Mori for concise updates but for actual gameplay I like tagbacktv because he’s very funny and pleasant to hear / watch. His voice is well modulated and his reactions are pretty funny and chill and not over the top. Some youtubers have such exaggerated expressions and reactions that kind of throw me off like I don’t want a lot of sudden screaming and stuff like that neither do I have the patience to sit through and listen to people cooing over villagers saying cute 100x in the span of 2 minutes.  Also, I love watching speed builds with no narration and just background music for inspiration but they’re mostly from Japanese and Korean players so I don’t memorize their names.


----------



## N a t (Oct 23, 2021)

I like Zackscott, I think he's silly and he gives me a chuckle. Although my other mention never picked up New Horizons, I still wanna mention ChuggaConroy for his New Leaf play through. Also silly and fun to watch. I wish he'd played New Horizons but last I checked a while back, he never did videos for it. I'm definitely interested in checking out new YouTubers after finding finding thread though!


----------



## Sansy (Oct 23, 2021)

N a t said:


> I like Zackscott, I think he's silly and he gives me a chuckle. Although my other mention never picked up New Horizons, I still wanna mention ChuggaConroy for his New Leaf play through. Also silly and fun to watch. I wish he'd played New Horizons but last I checked a while back, he never did videos for it. I'm definitely interested in checking out new YouTubers after finding finding thread though!


Oh my gosh, I would love if ChuggaConroy did a New Horizons series. I'm wondering if with the 2.0 update we might see a New Horizons series? I remember him saying on Twitter that a big thing that reduced his enjoyment of the game was how bland the villager dialogue was but also the way the events work in this game also makes it difficult to make videos like the ones for New Leaf...


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Oct 23, 2021)

Chuggaaconroy is my all-time favorite YouTuber, I'd love it if he put out some ACNH content!

I think I'd say for someone who consistently puts out AC content jvgsjeff partly out of bias because he's been a member of ACC since forever lol (and still posts occasionally)


----------



## N a t (Oct 23, 2021)

Sansy said:


> Oh my gosh, I would love if ChuggaConroy did a New Horizons series. I'm wondering if with the 2.0 update we might see a New Horizons series? I remember him saying on Twitter that a big thing that reduced his enjoyment of the game was how bland the villager dialogue was but also the way the events work in this game also makes it difficult to make videos like the ones for New Leaf...


I could see his reasoning for sure. Maybe the update will be enough to entice him to make a series! We can hope!


----------



## dragonair (Oct 23, 2021)

I find quite a few of them a bit obnoxious tbh but I really like consolecaito! I like having her streams on in the background since her voice is rly calming and watching someone decorate is relaxing.


----------



## mintycream (Oct 23, 2021)

This is a great thread. I’m definitely looking to sub to more people. So far I’m only subscribed to Crossing Channel and Tiger. Crossing channel for animal crossing news and informative info. Tiger for builds and tours. 
I also enjoyed watching Austinjohnplays when he played acnh. I really liked his editing and commentary- never boring. Wished he played again.


----------



## mills141 (Oct 24, 2021)

Nintentalk, Mayor Mori and Crossing Channel are some of my favorites but I also like Consolecaito, Lex Play and Katie on Calla Cove.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Oct 24, 2021)

The only time I looked up Animal Crossing videos on YouTube was for glitches.
Animal Crossing New Horizons is one of those games that’s best played yourself, tho there is nothing wrong in seeing how others play the game.


----------



## Jan (Dec 5, 2021)

I found Alexi Giovani's you tube after meeting up with him through ACE. I was really interested in his flower growing videos and realized he had many other useful tips videos as well. Alexi also does quick amiibo pack openings. Since 2.0 came out he has really been on top of getting videos out with good info on things going on with the update. Super fun is his new series for hhp, His & Hers Design Wars where Alexi and his wife both do the same home and then you vote for the winner.


----------



## Alexi Giovani (Dec 24, 2021)

Jan said:


> I found Alexi Giovani's you tube after meeting up with him through ACE. I was really interested in his flower growing videos and realized he had many other useful tips videos as well. Alexi also does quick amiibo pack openings. Since 2.0 came out he has really been on top of getting videos out with good info on things going on with the update. Super fun is his new series for hhp, His & Hers Design Wars where Alexi and his wife both do the same home and then you vote for the winner.


OMG!! As a teeny tiny YouTuber compared to these Goliaths it brings me so much joy to be mentioned amongst these.
I love playing the game and video editing for acnh is very fun. Thank you @Jan ! You’re awesome! 

actually found this forum from one of my subscribers mentioning it. 
hope some of you who are looking for some different perspective from an Australian father I welcome you to my channel!  Totally open to video content ideas too so please DM me if you have any!


----------



## cup_of_mocha (Dec 24, 2021)

i watch liss the lass. was even a member of her channel until she decided to go twitch. I also watch EJ plays.


----------



## Anitagonist (Dec 24, 2021)

StarlitGlitch said:


> Chuggaaconroy is my all-time favorite YouTuber, I'd love it if he put out some ACNH content!
> 
> I think I'd say for someone who consistently puts out AC content jvgsjeff partly out of bias because he's been a member of ACC since forever lol (and still posts occasionally)


Omg...a chuggaaonroy fan! I love him bc he's one of the few YouTubers that absolutely NEVER dives into YouTube drama politics and all that crap I was so so happy when he got to 1 million subs on YouTube and I can almost guarantee he will get to ACNH but you know chugga usually he plays older games although recently he's slowly started to play newer stuff


----------



## lPeachy (Dec 24, 2021)

I only really watch Noot Horizons on YT. 
I'd generally rather play the game than watch. but her whole vibe is A+ so she's the exception<3


----------



## xhyloh (Dec 26, 2021)

i really only still watch froggycrossing and chase crossing tbh


----------



## bestfriendsally (Dec 26, 2021)

rosierotten said:


> i really only still watch froggycrossing and chase crossing tbh



i watch froggycrossing too :3


----------



## Radiant Dreamer (Dec 27, 2021)

i really only watch funny ac videos.  TRIKO has some really funny ones, i'm subscribed to them. they're all compliations, featuring glitches and general silliness, with sound effects and music added. I really enjoy them.


----------



## MelodyRivers (Dec 27, 2021)

I have watched all of the channels mentioned by the OP. I love Koramoras for dummies series. Nintentalk has cool design ideas and I like watching mayor M and crossing channel for news. Switch force I don’t watch as much because of the clickbaitiness of his thumbnails.
some other ones people have mentioned that I watch are Chase crossing I like his tour videos
I stopped watching abdallahsmash when he posted a tutorial video for exploiting the wishing star trees. A glitch that could kill peoples saves. It rubbed me the wrong way

edit: I forgot about tagbacktv. I like his tours


----------



## CylieDanny (Dec 27, 2021)

The only one i really watch, is Evil Imp, he makes amazing Animal Crossing movies


----------

